# Eating...what to do?



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello!

I brought home my cute little Molly this past Saturday and I have an issue regarding feeding. She will only eat if I stand there while she is eating! I get that she has the "velcro" issue, but even with her food in the kitchen while I am making dinner, she won't eat unless I stand there and watch - seriously! Obviously, a dog will eat when it is hungry, am I going to have to let her "go hungry" in order to break the habit?

Thanks!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

slowly increase your distance away from her. Start six feet , then seven ,etc . go slowly. If she balks shorten the distance . Slowly look away for a second or two while you're doing this. Make sure you are practicing short absences from her, she probably is becoming too attached . Welcome by the way, my Molly says Hello. Here's an article on separation anxiety, http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/alonetraining/


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine used to do that and still sort of do. They have food offered to them 24 seven. But they only eat it when I'm home. I have moved a few times in the last 10 months and each time they didn't want to eat. I get them feed by hand feeding. It only lasted a couple days this last time but at least I knew they were feed. I just spoil them I know. Best not to do what I do.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie does that if all she is getting is kibble. If it is steak or some other wonderful meat then she gobbles it up. I just ignore her. She wouldn't eat when I first got her. I bought some canned puppy food and mixed it with the kibble and she began to eat. But at night when we are watching TV she will come in our room with a mouthful of kibble and put it on the floor at our feet and eat one piece at a time. Really funny.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think Dave hit the head on the nail. You could just ignore her and she'd eat eventually, but I like his idea better.


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all of the suggestions...she is eating more. I think I also fail to realize how much she is eating. We have a large dog who eats a lot and haven't had a small dog who eats considerably less in a long time!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Molly is such a cutie!! Every since he was a puppy, Beau has eaten very little compared to the energy he expends. I'm continually amazed that he isn't the piggy my other dogs were. He sometimes skips a whole day!! But he's healthy and happy!!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I don't have anything to add re: eating, just wanted to say congrats on the new puppy! Her face is adorable, and so is the outfit. 
-- Eileen


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

just chiming in to say Molly is a cutie! Hope her eating issue resolves soon!


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice and good wishes! We had a bit of a scare today because she fell down the stairs...sob! The vet checked her out and said she was just winded and a little roughed up....I swear, just as bad as when my kids were little -- but this group already knows that! ;-)


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

my little guy was way picky as a pup. hand fed, the whole deal.

now he's fat. still picky, but knows what he likes. eats when he wants to. I used to stress about him not eating much, but he turned out fine. I have big dogs too, so I wasn't used to how little my tiny one could get by on. Molly will be fine. she will eat when she's hungry. btw she's super cute!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

So cute! When she is hungry she will eat. I put Lily's food down in the morning and some days she doesn't eat it until noon. I put her food down again at 5 and she usually finishes it by bedtime. I just keep track of how much she eats, not when she eats it. She NEVER gets people food so she doesn't beg. She gets treats for training. This really helped with potty training.


----------

